# Updated On Pigeons [ Pictures ]



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Look at the pictures!!

*Homer and Lowis on EGGS*
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/IMG_6229.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/IMG_6230.jpg

*
Christian (Homer and Lowis's First (ever) Baby*

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/IMG_6221.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/IMG_6223.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/IMG_6232.jpg

Jill without her husband

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/IMG_6231.jpg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You have beautiful birds, PK! Please keep those photos coming along with updates on how everybirdy is doing!

Terry


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

you have some very good looking birds !!!!


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

*Some MORE pictures of eggs*

More Pictures of Eggs

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/IMG_6283.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/IMG_6282.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/IMG_6281.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/IMG_6280.jpg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonkeeper said:


> More Pictures of Eggs
> 
> http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/IMG_6283.jpg
> 
> ...


None of these are working for me .. they all say they have been moved or deleted.

Terry


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> None of these are working for me .. they all say they have been moved or deleted.
> 
> Terry


OOPs. I'll Re post them again. i just moved my pictures so yea!!


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

*Here They are !!*

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/Animals/IMG_6280.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/Animals/IMG_6281.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/Animals/IMG_6282.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x198/pm180/Animals/IMG_6283.jpg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK! Now we have the pics! If you really want these eggs to hatch and the babies to be healthy, the parents need some more nesting material and probably a nest bowl of some type. How long ago were the eggs laid .. I'm sure you've told us, but I've lost that info out of my old brain! 

Terry


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> OK! Now we have the pics! If you really want these eggs to hatch and the babies to be healthy, the parents need some more nesting material and probably a nest bowl of some type. How long ago were the eggs laid .. I'm sure you've told us, but I've lost that info out of my old brain!
> 
> Terry


umm. they were laid about maybe 12-15 days ago. there was nesting material but they move it a lot while sitting on it!! i'll try to get something around it!! thanks!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

enjoyed the pics...nice birdies....yes get you some nest bowls....


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

i forgot, how long does it take eggs to hatch. sorry i forgot!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonkeeper said:


> i forgot, how long does it take eggs to hatch. sorry i forgot!!


about 18 days from the time they sit on them...


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> about 18 days from the time they sit on them...


huh...... that means they'll be hatching very soon!! YAY!!


----------

